# Cherry Tree Hospital, Stockport, April 2013



## ZerO81 (Jun 16, 2013)

*
Cherry Tree Hospital, Stockport

History




Presently known as Cherry Tree Hospital, dating back to its foundation year of 1880, the site was also titled Stockport Infection Diseases Hospital up until 1948, a reference to Whitehill Sanatorium is also noted. The cost of the build was reported to be £4,645, approximately £473,000 in todays money.

Prior to 1948, the hospital was used for the isolation of patients with diseases, particularly Tuberculosis, with a separate ward being provided for Typhoid sufferers. After 1948, the level of care was widened to accommodate other illnesses and ailments.

During the early years, the wards held between ten to sixteen simple framed beds, swan-neck bed lights and a large linear table as a focal point for the ward. The striking feature being the wooden herringbone floor.

The wards were provided with earth closets which would be emptied from the exterior of the building.

Aside from the general staff, there were seven live-in staff, Matron, three nurses and three servants.​

Click to expand...


Continuing on with this year's theme of 'Year of the Hospital', following on from St Luke's, Rauceby and Ida (Cookridge) Hospital it was time to visit a site which was a little closer to home, one that had seen its fair share of visitors as of late, the place being Cherry Tree Hospital. 

There was something about this place that just could not really hold my attention, maybe it was just too new and devoid of any 'historical' looking features you get with older hospitals, whatever it was, I just was not too keen on this place, but it was local and it's another one ticked off the list.

[1] - Starting out with many 'samey' rooms like this






[2] & [3]








[4] A room full of schematics for Stepping Hill Hospital





[5] - One of the only 'old looking' features





[6]





[7] & [8]








[9]





[10]





[11] & [12]








[13]





[14]





[15]





[16]





Full Gallery Here
*​


----------



## peterc4 (Jun 16, 2013)

not far from me good stuff mate


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to work part time for the local NHS a few years ago & visited both here & St Thomas's before both were closed.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 17, 2013)

good one ! , looks a looksee , like the colour treatments on these


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 17, 2013)

*Nice!! 7&8 in particular... *


----------



## skankypants (Jun 17, 2013)

Great shots mate...


----------



## demon-pap (Jun 18, 2013)

excellent find and report, not far from me either, i must take a trip here. thanks for sharing


----------



## adamc89 (Jun 18, 2013)

is this place still there?

I am new to this site and just wondering if it's easy to gain access into the hospital?


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for the comments people, its not a great location, but worth half an hour of your time if your in the area.



AltDayOut said:


> good one ! , looks a looksee , like the colour treatments on these



Thanks for this mate, as your photo processing style is one i have always admired, so this means a lot


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 18, 2013)

Your the split tone master!, the blue n orange look is legendary


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 19, 2013)

nice shots matey. I did rather like this place


----------

